

Why Develop in the Newsroom? - jashkenas
http://thescoop.org/archives/2013/07/16/why-develop-in-the-newsroom/

======
jashkenas
For anyone who's intrigued by Derek's post, and wants to take it a bit further
... the Knight-Mozilla Fellowships this year (linked in the post) are one
great way to get started:
[http://www.mozillaopennews.org/fellowships/](http://www.mozillaopennews.org/fellowships/)

------
celwell
This is why. This is why...
[http://youtu.be/L1JYHNX8pdo](http://youtu.be/L1JYHNX8pdo)

